# Shootfighting



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 29, 2005)

I've been considering "Shootfighting" for a while now. Can anyone tell me if they have actually used it successfully out in the "real" world? I've always been a huge fan of MMA, but I also know that a lot of the fancy techniques used in MMA would leave you exposed to multiple attackers in the street. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 29, 2005)

"Shootifghting gets used in a couple of ways:

- A generic term for MMA style fighting, a "Shoot" being a real fight, as opposed to a "work"

- However, the term got trademarked by Bart Vale (annoying a lot of people) http://2shoot.com

Either way, it is a good way to go and is highly effective.  Don't worry about multiple attackers in the street, no training can really prepare you for that, this will teach you the best ways to win one on one, and you will get to test it every class.  The only real change when you get more then one on one is tactics and strategy.

But, no system can train you for every possible scenario, anyone that tells you otherwise is either lieing, or has no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Andrew.


----------



## ace (Jan 6, 2006)

http://bjj.org/editorials/19980215-prowrest/




http://www.combatwrestling.com/rippers.html


http://www.koryu-uchinadi.com/shoot_fighting_in_japan.htm

Here are some good links


----------

